# [SOLVED] No traffic counters with alx driver (kernel 3.10.x)

## Nossie

I have a pc with a Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

At the moment I am running kernel 3.10.10 with the alx driver compiled into the kernel.

The card works just fine, but the issue that I am having is that the traffic counters are not updated.

Both ifconfig and /proc/net/dev show only zeroes.

Example output, AR8161 interface is enp2s0:

```
titan ~ # cat /proc/net/dev

Inter-|   Receive                                                |  Transmit

 face |bytes    packets errs drop fifo frame compressed multicast|bytes    packets errs drop fifo colls carrier compressed

  tun0: 17147138  296744    0    0    0     0          0         0 529830762  441998    0    0    0     0       0          0

    lo:  158781     258    0    0    0     0          0         0   158781     258    0    0    0     0       0          0

enp2s0:       0       0    0    0    0     0          0         0        0       0    0    0    0     0       0          0

  sit0:       0       0    0    0    0     0          0         0        0       0    0    0    0     0       0          0

titan ~ # ifconfig

enp2s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.12.2  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.12.255

        inet6 fe80::922b:34ff:feab:a743  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 90:2b:34:ab:a7:43  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 16

titan ~ # lspci -v

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device e000

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 44

        Memory at f7c00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

        I/O ports at d000 [size=128]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [c0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/16 Maskable+ 64bit+

        Capabilities: [d8] MSI-X: Enable- Count=16 Masked-

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [180] Device Serial Number ff-ab-a7-43-90-2b-34-ff

        Kernel driver in use: alx

```

Does anyone know if this is a driver issue, or did I forget to activate some kernel parameter?Last edited by Nossie on Mon May 12, 2014 1:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Nossie

Apparently the driver in the kernel has been stripped down to the bare minimum.

There are still no traffic counters in kernel 3.11.4

----------

## Nossie

I am running 3.14.1-gentoo now, and the issue has been resolved in this kernel.

----------

